# I have some question....new at this.



## Flower4 (May 6, 2007)

1. I have hypoThyroid. I would like know if there is any good toothpaste with NO floride.

2. Are there any alternative medicines for this? I get sick on most medicines.

Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## Flower4 (May 6, 2007)

I have Hypo-Thyroid.
1. Is there any good toothpaste with NO floride.
2. Are there any alternative medicines. I get sick on most pills.

Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Marilyn,

Have you tried all the brands of T-4 thyroid medications? Levoxyl has the least amount of evasive ingredients, therefore, should not make us sick.

Sorry but there is nothing else that can take the place of nor is the exact same as, our natural thyroid hormone, other than T-4 thyroid hormone replacement medication.


----------



## Melissa (May 9, 2007)

I use Toms natural toothpaste without floride. 
And right now I have taken myself off the synthetic Thyroid medicine. I am using Thyodine which you can get without a prescription. It seems to be doing just as well as the other's were.


----------

